# Rifled Barrel?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am gonna buy a rifled barrel for my 1100 remington and I am debating if I should get one with rifled sights or with a cantilever barrel? What do you guys shoot and what is a good slug barrel brand I know remington makes there own but who else makes them.

Thanks


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hastings is a really good barrel.

I have used rifled sites for years but I just bought a cantelever barrel this week. I used to not have a problem with open sites but when I hunt areas that I can use my rifle and switch to the shotgun area I have problems. I got spoiled by the scope on the rifle. I havn't shot the new barrel yet but I havn't heard anything bad about the Hastins barrels.


----------

